# Susan Boyle - Britain's Got Talent 2009



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 14, 2009)

A good lesson that appearances can be deceiving ....

Susan Boyle


----------



## Janie (Apr 14, 2009)

I've watched that video probably 20 times now, and I'm still choking up and getting chills.  What a beautiful voice!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 14, 2009)

*The American Idol Fans Are All Over This.*

Click here for that TUG-BBS discussion topic. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Emily (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree - I don't watch the US version.  It seems this is the 3rd video that I've seen over the years of really talented people on the British version of the show.  This lady, the little girl and a young male teen.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 14, 2009)

*Plus, 1 Middle-Aged Cell Phone Salesman.*




Emily said:


> It seems this is the 3rd video that I've seen over the years of really talented people on the British version of the show.  This lady, the little girl and a young male teen.


Click here for a middle-aged guy who also put on an outstanding performance over there across the pond. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Wonka (Apr 14, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> A good lesson that appearances can be deceiving ....
> 
> Susan Boyle



Thanks for sharing.  It was heartwarming.


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for that link, too, Alan.  It is sheer joy to watch such talent, coming from the dark into the light, so to speak.  Wonderful!


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 14, 2009)

I've watched the Susan Boyle clip a number of times, too.  She chose the perfect song to wow the audience.    (I'm a big Les Mis fan - the music is so powerful!)  

Deb


----------



## rdh1947 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing both of those wonderful performances.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 14, 2009)

I watched it and I saw how impressed and moved the judges were, so I think the version I saw didn't do it justice.  Youtube does that sometimes.

Les Miserables is one of my favorite musicals of all time.  So, I also have in my mind's eye the perfect version of that song.  So, for me, it was only good.  Not great.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 14, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> Les Miserables is one of my favorite musicals of all time.  So, I also have in my mind's eye the perfect version of that song.  *So, for me, it was only good.  Not great.*



You sound like Randy - just add a "dawg"  :rofl:


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 14, 2009)

I can't stop watching this clip!  I love how she began to walk off stage after she finished and they had to call her back.  :rofl:   And I love love LOVE the joyful laughter that followed her performance, it's so _human_ how she made the entire audience, including the judges, so happy to be a part of it!

How in the world did this woman make it to her age without being discovered by somebody along the way?!  That's almost more surprising than her debut performance.

She said it best - "bloody fantastic!"


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 14, 2009)

pjrose said:


> You sound like Randy - just add a "dawg"  :rofl:



HAHAHAHAHAHAhahahaa ... and a "Check it out, baby, it was just okay for me."


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 14, 2009)

*Shux, She's Only 47.  (I Can Remember When I Thought That Was Old.)*




SueDonJ said:


> How in the world did this woman make it to her age without being discovered by somebody along the way?


Previously, she only sang in the shower. 

This time, she sang on TV. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SDKath (Apr 14, 2009)

WOW!!!  Amazing!  I have had no less then 5 people send me a link to this performance today via email.  Looks like it is making the rounds in the US!  Does this mean the British show is just beginning it's season?  I want to watch the whole thing just to hear her sing again!  INCREDIBLE!   Hurray for talent over size 0 bodies.   

Katherine


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 14, 2009)

I put this over on the Europe board; maybe we'll get some folks to help us figure out this show!


----------



## KauaiMark (Apr 15, 2009)

*WOW!*

Best thing I've seen on YouTube in a while...


----------



## geoand (Apr 15, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> I watched it and I saw how impressed and moved the judges were, so I think the version I saw didn't do it justice.  Youtube does that sometimes.
> 
> Les Miserables is one of my favorite musicals of all time.  So, I also have in my mind's eye the perfect version of that song.  So, for me, it was only good.  Not great.



It wasn't the eye that needed to be paying attention. 

To me, it was absolutely stunning!


----------



## englishowner (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

this is Britain's Got Talent's third season and started again last Saturday night. Susan came on as one of those people you thought would be a no hoper then blew everyone away. She won't be on again for a while as we are still at the stage of the recorded heats rather than the live finals. Simon has always been a judge on the show, in fact he started judging on a show years ago called Pop Idol, from where American Idol was conceived. Susan Boyle's name is now all over the news in UK, mostly because of how many hits her video has got on You Tube and also because the people in the US and their media have somehow found out about her, watch this space, bet she'll win, but will also be given some miraculous makeover. 

Lynne


----------



## JoAnn (Apr 15, 2009)

"Good Morning America" showed the clip this morning.  What a singer!  And what a lady.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 15, 2009)

Was ever "Don't judge a book by its cover" more apt?????


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for joining us, Lynne and Keith; hope you stick around for the discussion as the show continues on your side of this small world.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 15, 2009)

DH was watching this video over my shoulder.  Before the end of the song, he was dabbing at his eyes with a tissue.  She *must* be good!


----------



## Keitht (Apr 15, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Thanks for joining us, Lynne and Keith; hope you stick around for the discussion as the show continues on your side of this small world.



Although she has a superb voice, the first I knew about her was topics like this one on various websites.  I'd rather stick pins in my eyes than watch TV talent shows.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 15, 2009)

Keitht said:


> I'd rather stick pins in my eyes than watch TV talent shows.


There's a difference???


----------



## BevL (Apr 15, 2009)

According to a story in the Vancouver Sun today, she's set at 5/2 odds by UK bookies to win Britain's Got Talent and has had a preliminary meeting with Sony BMG about a record deal.

I can't stop watching it, but as I said in the AI thread, I'm a sucker for Les Mis even it's not spectatular.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 15, 2009)

They just did a story on Susan Boyle on the CBS evening news. They will also feature her on the CBS Morning Show tomorrow and said she'll be singing from her kitchen.

What a wonderful story!  She's the last of nine children and until recently had spent her life caring for her aging mother.  She was bullied in school and had some learning difficulties. She's never married and she said on tv that she's never been kissed.  CBS had a reporter in the town where she lives and at the local pub where she sings karaoke. The bartender said the folks there weren't surprised to see how well she did since they've heard her sing before.

It will be interesting to see how her life changes now that she's a celebrity! There were 6,000,000 hits on that YouTube clip, I think they said.  I just checked and there are now over 8,000,000 hits!


----------



## Patri (Apr 15, 2009)

I think she and Paul Potts should get together. He won in 2007 and has a similar story.


----------



## 1950bing (Apr 15, 2009)

I thought she was SUPER ! That's the kind of stuff that should be on TV.
I also have watched it several times and it just blows me away.
GO GIRL !!!!


----------



## Karen G (Apr 15, 2009)

1950bing said:


> That's the kind of stuff that should be on TV.


Isn't that the truth!  Can you imagine what the perception of people would be about the state of the country if the media focused on stories like that instead of every bit of doom and gloom they can dig up?


----------



## cdn_traveler (Apr 15, 2009)

Amazing!  Susan's video has had over 9 million views.   Its more than doubled from when Steve initially started this thread.    I have watched it six times now and every time that I've watched it, I get all teary eyed.  

Go Susan!


----------



## wandering gnome (Apr 15, 2009)

Emily said:


> I agree - I don't watch the US version.  It seems this is the 3rd video that I've seen over the years of really talented people on the British version of the show.  This lady, the little girl and a young male teen.




I missed the young male teen.  Does anyone have a link to his performance?


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 15, 2009)

Just watched the utube and man that is simply amazing.
hits now over 9,000,000 and climbing.. wonder is that is a utube record.

stunning voice,


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 15, 2009)

wandering gnome said:


> I missed the young male teen.  Does anyone have a link to his performance?



This one is his audition, but there are a few others on youtube.com if you do an "Andrew Johnston" search.  I don't know if Andrew won that year, anybody?


----------



## cdn_traveler (Apr 16, 2009)

Andrew was really good, but unfortunately did not win in 2008.  He lost to George Sampson.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87CLt-bpjjo&feature=related

Connie Talbot was a six year old girl that competed in BGT the same year as Paul Pots.  When she auditioned, she 
blew all the judges away.  She does the sweetest version of one of my favourite songs and her video has
received over 41 million hits! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWNoiVrJDsE


----------



## LisaH (Apr 16, 2009)

I was never into American Idol and this is the first time I watched the BGT. Simply mesmerizing! Is AI nearly as good?


----------



## Eli Mairs (Apr 16, 2009)

cdn_traveler said:


> Connie Talbot was a six year old girl that competed in BGT the same year as Paul Pots.  When she auditioned, she
> blew all the judges away.  She does the sweetest version of one of my favourite songs and her video has
> received over 41 million hits!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWNoiVrJDsE



OK, I've watched the videos of Connie Talbot, Paul Potts and Susan Boyle.
They all reduced me to tears. 
I don't know if I would be able to get through the entire BGT. I'd be a basket case.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 17, 2009)

*More Singing By Susan Boyle.*

Click here for an Internet link to the earlier recording. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## wackymother (Apr 17, 2009)

Alan's link wasn't working for me, so here's another link to a 1999 recording of "Cry Me a River" by Susan Boyle. 

I was starting to worry that she could ONLY sing "I Dreamed a Dream"--I've seen at least three different versions of her doing that one song. But this recording is fantastic!

http://www.seanpaune.com/2009/04/17/susan-boyle-cry-me-a-river/


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 17, 2009)

wackymother said:


> Alan's link wasn't working for me, so here's another link to a 1999 recording of "Cry Me a River" by Susan Boyle.
> 
> I was starting to worry that she could ONLY sing "I Dreamed a Dream"--I've seen at least three different versions of her doing that one song. But this recording is fantastic!
> 
> http://www.seanpaune.com/2009/04/17/susan-boyle-cry-me-a-river/



Thanks for that link.  Great find.  

That's impressive, because _Cry Me a River_ is a very different genre from _I Dreamed a Dream_.  There are many singers who can't cover both genres, but she's does it.  

FWIW - in my opinion, though, her cover on _Cry Me a River_ is weaker than _ I Dreamed a Dream_.  The Les Mis selection is a much better selection for her.  But really, I'm nitpicking here.  She covers _Cry Me a River_ a lot more effectively than a singer such as Etta James would on _I Dreamed a Dream_.


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 17, 2009)

I saw her on CNN this morning but it was a bad interview because she could not hear the questions.
She is supposed to be on Larry King tonight.
I read on some blog, I think, that she was considered "slow" in school.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 17, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Previously, she only sang in the shower.
> 
> This time, she sang on TV.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Not so.  She has sung in church choirs most of her life apparently.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 17, 2009)

*Sing, Sing A Song, Make It Simple To Last Your Whole Life Long.*




Keitht said:


> She has sung in church choirs most of her life apparently.


That's where she learnt_ Cry Me A River._ 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## wackymother (Apr 17, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> That's where she learnt_ Cry Me A River._



That's the church I want to go to!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 17, 2009)

Keitht said:


> Not so.  She has sung in church choirs most of her life apparently.



I also saw a UK interview where she said she sang Karaoke.


----------



## BevL (Apr 17, 2009)

Amazing this woman has been singing karaoke at the pub and in the church choir - it will be interesting to see what kind of stuff she does on Britain's Got Talent. 

And although she'll never be a raving beauty, it will be interesting to see what she looks like after she's "fixed up" a bit.

Quite the story


----------



## Luanne (Apr 17, 2009)

BevL said:


> Amazing this woman has been singing karaoke at the pub and in the church choir - it will be interesting to see what kind of stuff she does on Britain's Got Talent.
> 
> And although she'll never be a raving beauty, it will be interesting to see what she looks like after she's "fixed up" a bit.
> 
> Quite the story



I read somewhere that they weren't planning on giving her any kind of make-over yet as they didn't want her to have to worry about what she looked like.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 17, 2009)

Luanne said:


> I read somewhere that they weren't planning on giving her any kind of make-over yet as they didn't want her to have to worry about what she looked like.


 
If millions of people were commenting on how shockingly wonderful my voice was compared to how "dowdy" I looked, I think I would be very self-conscious about my appearance.  I doubt she thought much about her appearance before but she will be now.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 17, 2009)

*Looks Aren't Everything.*

Suppose she were totally babelicious but she couldn't carry a tune in a wheelbarrow. 

In that case, I doubt all those millions would have tuned in via U-Tube. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 17, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Suppose she were totally babelicious but she couldn't carry a tune in a wheelbarrow.
> 
> In that case, I doubt all those millions would have tuned in via U-Tube.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



That might depend on what she was (or wasn't) wearing.  There are lots of entertainers (I can't call them singers or actors) whose success is almost entirely attributed to their looks.

Take Bo Derek for example.  I've looked at granola bars that emoted more than she. And yet, ...... I'm sure I've spent more time pondering the intricacies of Bo Derek than I ever have any granola bar.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 17, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Take Bo Derek for example.  I've looked at granola bars that emoted more than she. And yet, ...... I'm sure I've spent more time pondering the intricacies of Bo Derek than I ever have any granola bar.



:hysterical:


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 17, 2009)

The fact is, we just don't expect unattractive people to do well.  We are surprised when they do.  Shame on us.  Ms. Boyle should not have to change her appearance for anyone--although, I'd start with the eyebrows.  Shame on me for even thinking that.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 17, 2009)

I inherited those eyebrows!   LOL!  My mother is English and everyone in her family looks alot like Susan Boyle.  I've actually been wondering if we're related.    My family has alot of musicians.  My uncle played with the London Philharmonic for many years.

And while I think she did a great job and I loved the reaction of the audience and judges, I do not think of her as some sort of miracle.  I am amazed at the reaction worldwide.

Deb


----------



## wackymother (Apr 17, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> And while I think she did a great job and I loved the reaction of the audience and judges, I do not think of her as some sort of miracle.  I am amazed at the reaction worldwide.
> 
> Deb



I know what you mean...but for me part of the pleasure is in seeing obnoxious Simon Cowell, who is so horribly rude to less-than-stunning people, get his comeuppance.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 17, 2009)

I guess Britain doesn't have a limit for a contestant's age, like they do on American Idol. Methinks that lady is a wee bit over 28, the AI age limit.


----------



## philemer (Apr 17, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> I inherited those eyebrows!   LOL!  My mother is English and everyone in her family looks alot like Susan Boyle.  I've actually been wondering if we're related.
> Deb



She's from Scotland though.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 17, 2009)

In Cry Me A River she doesn't sound a bit British.  How is it that someone who speaks one way, can sing completely different?  Perhaps this isn't uncommon, but I don't know if I've ever noticed.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 18, 2009)

LisaH said:


> I was never into American Idol and this is the first time I watched the BGT. Simply mesmerizing! Is AI nearly as good?



It's hit or miss with AI but this season's "moment" was the song below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX1I6kOzqIc

Unfortunately it looks like the AI censors have taken off all of the videos of Adam singing the song live but it's worth listening to the audio. 

If I had to chose, I would buy Susan Boyle's record 10000x times over any other AI hopeful this season.  I wish her the BIGGEST success ever! 10,000,000 hits and counting!  

Katherine


----------



## BevL (Apr 18, 2009)

Carol C said:


> I guess Britain doesn't have a limit for a contestant's age, like they do on American Idol. Methinks that lady is a wee bit over 28, the AI age limit.



This is Britain's Got Talent.  On the American version there have been preschoolers to really old people so different rules.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 18, 2009)

pjrose said:


> In Cry Me A River she doesn't sound a bit British.  How is it that someone who speaks one way, can sing completely different?  Perhaps this isn't uncommon, but I don't know if I've ever noticed.



You can hear the Scottish accent, very very mildly, in a couple of places.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 18, 2009)

SDKath said:


> It's hit or miss with AI but this season's "moment" was the song below.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX1I6kOzqIc
> 
> ...



You can see and download the live performances at americanidol.com; click on videos at the top of the page, then choose performances - or just go here  

http://www.americanidol.com/videos/season_8/performances/

All the performances from the top 13 are there.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 18, 2009)

pjrose said:


> You can see and download the live performances at americanidol.com; click on videos at the top of the page, then choose performances - or just go here
> 
> http://www.americanidol.com/videos/season_8/performances/
> 
> All the performances from the top 13 are there.


 
Ouch!  That was the AI "moment?"   Give me Susan Boyle singing anything over that.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 18, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> Ouch!  That was the AI "moment?"   Give me Susan Boyle singing anything over that.



Did you click across the list to play Mad World?  That's the one that was referred to, not the first one that comes up, which (at the time of this writing) is Born To Be Wild.  BTBW is not the best.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 18, 2009)

Here's is the interview of Susan and Piers Morgan with Larry King:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaFloQ-M0t0  part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwr6vY3z7ek   part 2

It's going to be fun to follow her career & I hope she doesn't change a thing about herself. She is who she is & that's part of her charm.

I can see the movie now "The Susan Boyle Story" complete with dinner out with Piers Morgan (he's pretty cute--maybe he should play himself) and a romance.


----------



## Patri (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't like that she is referred to as a 47 year old spinster, although maybe that term is common in Great Britain. If she were a successful single business woman who could sing, no one would call her a spinster.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 18, 2009)

wackymother said:


> I know what you mean...but for me part of the pleasure is in seeing obnoxious Simon Cowell, who is so horribly rude to less-than-stunning people, get his comeuppance.


Do you mean to say that you don't believe Simon knew that she was going to be good before she walked on stage?? That someone such as that would just happen to wind up on the show with no prescreening or heads up?  Do you think it a concidence that she just happened to pick that song??

I think the talent scouts for the show knew exactly what the situation was and had briefed Simon in advance.  It's also interesting how they just happened to have this slickly produced clip of her performance ready and out so quickly after the show.  

I think Simon knows exactly what the situation is and is playing it quite well, though I'm sure the reaction is probably even greater than they had expected.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 18, 2009)

*Social Status Across The Pond.*




Patri said:


> I don't like that she is referred to as a 47 year old spinster, although maybe that term is common in Great Britain. If she were a successful single business woman who could sing, no one would call her a spinster.


At what age (approximately) does a British spinster graduate to British old maid ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2009)

Susan Boyle - virtual make over


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Do you mean to say that you don't believe Simon knew that she was going to be good before she walked on stage?? That someone such as that would just happen to wind up on the show with no prescreening or heads up?  Do you think it a concidence that she just happened to pick that song??
> 
> I think the talent scouts for the show knew exactly what the situation was and had briefed Simon in advance.  It's also interesting how they just happened to have this slickly produced clip of her performance ready and out so quickly after the show.



Hmmmmmm.  I like to think that the judges aren't informed as to what transpires in the pre-screening, or that any "heads-up" warning doesn't specify whether it's a good or bad act.  As for the song, she said herself in the Larry King interview that she chose it specifically because it fit the situation perfectly.  And the clip?  Isn't that how it was aired during the show last Saturday?  It was put up on youtube within hours.  Think about the audition shows with AI - good and bad acts are chosen for reaction, and all of that behind-the-scenes and "it was a long day in Dallas/Phoenix/East Oshkosh and the judges had just about given up until..." stuff is always produced before the shows air.  And AI is nothing if not slick.   BGT is the same.



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I think Simon knows exactly what the situation is and is playing it quite well, though I'm sure the reaction is probably even greater than they had expected.



Here's where I'll be cynical right along with you, to a point.  I think Simon knows exactly how lucrative her success will be for him, sure, and I think he knew it from almost the first note.  Piers alluded to that in the Larry King interview when he said that Simon is first and foremost a businessman.  But at the moment the audition performance was happening, I think Simon was as surprised by and genuinely happy for her as the other judges and the entire audience were.  I do agree that NOBODY could have guessed the speed with which she has taken the world by storm.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 19, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Did you click across the list to play Mad World? That's the one that was referred to, not the first one that comes up, which (at the time of this writing) is Born To Be Wild. BTBW is not the best.


 
Mad World doesn't impress me much, either.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 19, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> Mad World doesn't impress me much, either.



While I liked his version (and the only place I've seen it is online since I don't watch AI) I liked the original versions better.  The one by Tears for Fears (which I think is the original)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXuXikfIYHY

and the Gary Jules and Michael Andrews which is the version that was used in "Donny Darko" and has been heard in various television shows.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4

In fact all of this now has this particular song imbedded in my brain.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 20, 2009)

Luanne said:


> ...and the Gary Jules and Michael Andrews which is the version that was used in "Donny Darko" and has been heard in various television shows.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4


 
I've seen this--and it seems Lambert borrowed their version. While the melody is haunting, it is just a depressing song and I don't need more depression in my life.  If I was forced to listen to Adam Lambert, I'd choose this song as it is better than his usual screeching but I don't feel the need to ever hear it again.

Susan, otoh, has definitely got my attention and I am looking forward to hearing more of her beautiful voice!


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 20, 2009)

*Shaheen*

Check out this young man from Britain's Got Talent.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVU4IkzMNIo

_Love_ the dimples!

Okay--made a typo in the title.  It's Shaheen.  Can a moderator please correct for me?  Thanks.


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 20, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> At what age (approximately) does a British spinster graduate to British old maid ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Remember this was the tryouts and they put some on for comic relief and others on for talent. I think he was telling the truth when he said he knew she's be extraordinary which means she could have been exceptionally bad or good and probably wouldn't have made it on show if she was just mildly talented.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2009)

Simon is a shrewd businessman and is optimizing his take from the franchise.  I cannot conceive that he would run the shows without having some involvement in the composition and arrangement of the program.  

That's not to say he personally puts together the program, but I would be amazed if he were not briefed before each show on the nature and expectations for each act.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 20, 2009)

Back to the "Cry me a River" song--wonderful to hear another excellent version.  Personal opinion, while it was great, I also loved Crystal Gayle's version of that more.  (Bet some here don't even know who Crystal is, but I was a big fan of hers about 15-20 years ago.)

Like many others, I listened to the Les Mis recording multiple times and sent it out to multiple people, only to have other multiple people send to me! It is indeed getting around.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 23, 2009)

Susan Boyle is on the front page of US Weekly today!!!  I am so happy for her.  She is getting the attention she deserves.  Katherine


----------



## applegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

I just watched Susan in full length for the first time and I love her!  She's adorable and I can't wait to listen and hear how she does on the show.  

Thanks Steve for posting the link.   Just great stuff.

Janna


----------



## icydog (Apr 24, 2009)

wackymother said:


> Alan's link wasn't working for me, so here's another link to a 1999 recording of "Cry Me a River" by Susan Boyle.
> 
> I was starting to worry that she could ONLY sing "I Dreamed a Dream"--I've seen at least three different versions of her doing that one song. But this recording is fantastic!
> 
> http://www.seanpaune.com/2009/04/17/susan-boyle-cry-me-a-river/



I never heard that song sung as well as Susan Boyle sings it. The depth of emotion is palpable. I wish she would record an album. I'd buy it for sure.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2009)

So, what do you think?

http://tv.msn.com/susan-boyle-makeover/?GT1=28103


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 24, 2009)

While I was a bit afraid if what they might do to her, I think the makeover is a good one.  Nothing too crazy!  The hair looks great.  

Deb


----------



## Karen G (Apr 24, 2009)

I like her makeover, too. She did a great job.  She just seems like a very down-to-earth and likeable person.


----------



## ann824 (Apr 24, 2009)

When she was interviewed on Fox news by Bill Hemmer, he asked her if she was approached by the show or if she sought them out.  She said the show came to her.  It would be interesting to know how much Simon knew.  I hope it wasn't staged.


----------



## applegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

I think her new doo looks great, but most important I hope it makes her feel good.  She was adorable before, so I didn't really care if she changed, but I'm not surprised.  Thanks for the link!

Janna


----------



## icydog (Apr 25, 2009)

Luanne said:


> So, what do you think?
> 
> http://tv.msn.com/susan-boyle-makeover/?GT1=28103



What a difference a little hair color and a good cut will do. She looks like she lost 20 pounds and 20 years. You go Susan!!!


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 25, 2009)

Susan is simply amazing.  There she stood hearing all that snickering...and even seeing it in the faces of the judges just prior to singing.   Yet when she opened her mouth.....her voice was strong and unwavering......and full of passion.

This woman ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Aussiedog (Apr 25, 2009)

*interesting info in Time on-line*

I still love her, her voice and her story.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/time/08599189328200

Ann


----------



## icydog (Apr 26, 2009)

Do you think the shows are rigged. I loved Susan Boyles' performance but the _"pretended" shocked _look of the judges now has me wondering. After the gaff with Paula Abdul last year (when she gave her reaction to song two before it was even sung) makes me wonder how much of Idol, or the British Version of Idol, is staged.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 26, 2009)

icydog said:


> Do you think the shows are rigged. I loved Susan Boyles' performance but the _"pretended" shocked _look of the judges now has me wondering. After the gaff with Paula Abdul last year (when she gave her reaction to song two before it was even sung) makes me wonder how much of Idol, or the British Version of Idol, is staged.



I don't know that they are "rigged", but as I've posted before I can't imagine that Simon would allow the show to run without being briefed on what to expect that night and how the show has been arranged.

The shows simply make too much money for Simon detach himself from the staging of the shows.  Simon is first and foremost a businessman with a money-making franchise that he is milking for all he can. The single most important thing for him to accomplish is preserving and maintaining the appeal of the show. He can't afford to leave that to chance.

It's certainly within reason for the other judges to receive little or no briefing before the program.  But not so for Simon.


----------



## cwtkm3 (Apr 27, 2009)

*BGT*

Britain's Got Talent is great Sat night entertainment purely because of Ant and Dec. Without them it wouldn't be the same - they're the talent. Everybody in the UK loves Ant and Dec!

As for Piers Morgan - well what can I say?

As for Simon Cowell - he's rubbing his hands gleefully at the next lot of cash he'll make out of these people . I know one of his half-brothers (they're estranged). He lives a normal regular life - he's very eccentric and doesn't talk about Simon much but I bet he'd love at least one of his millions!

Simon's other huge show here is X-Factor (more like American Idol) and I know you have to audition to get to audition infront of the judges because one of my friends did so! Unfortunately he wasn't bad enough or good enough to be allowed that privelege!


----------



## wackymother (Apr 27, 2009)

cwtkm3 said:


> Britain's Got Talent is great Sat night entertainment purely because of Ant and Dec. Without them it wouldn't be the same - they're the talent. Everybody in the UK loves Ant and Dec!



Are those the "lads"? I love them, too!


----------



## Jennie (Apr 28, 2009)

I loved Susan Boyle's audition but Week 3 has brought some serious competition, from a 10 year old girl, no lees--Hollie Steele. Amazing talent!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmmbH7iGzTw


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Jennie said:


> I loved Susan Boyle's audition but Week 3 has brought some serious competition, from a 10 year old girl, no lees--Hollie Steele. Amazing talent!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmmbH7iGzTw



Congrats to the 10 year old girl.  Personally, I have seen enough child musical prodigies not to care.  Who knows what her voice will be like after puberty.  Boyle gets my support for her wonderful talent and guts!  I hope she wins.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 28, 2009)

Jennie said:


> I loved Susan Boyle's audition but Week 3 has brought some serious competition, from a 10 year old girl, no lees--Hollie Steele. Amazing talent!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmmbH7iGzTw


 
The dancing was not good--Simon seemed to reaching for the stop button just as she broke into song.  She does have a wonderful voice.  Very enjoyable.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 1, 2009)

*Susan Boyle--Another new tidbit from 25 yrs. ago*

Yeah, I know some are tired of hearing about Susan, but just got this from my sister tonight.  Interesting video of her singing in another competition 25 years ago.

http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/musictoob/11054/susan-boyle-as-you-have-never-seen-her-before/


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 1, 2009)

*Images From The Way Back File.*




muranojo said:


> Interesting video of her singing in another competition 25 years ago.


_Whoa !_ 

That's the song that got Carol Burnett gonged in her role as Eunice. 

Eunice sang it on The Gong Show, expecting that to be her pathway to a big break in show biz. 

Susan Boyle sang it lots nicer than Eunice. 

Eunice's rendition was painful. 

Susan's wasn't bad at all. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Karen G (May 1, 2009)

muranojo said:


> Yeah, I know some are tired of hearing about Susan, but just got this from my sister tonight.  Interesting video of her singing in another competition 25 years ago.
> 
> http://new.music.yahoo.com/blogs/musictoob/11054/susan-boyle-as-you-have-never-seen-her-before/


That was really interesting.  Thanks for posting it.  She looked really cute and sang well, but not quite as amazing as her most recent performance on the tv show.


----------



## SDKath (May 2, 2009)

Youtube now has over 43 million votes for Susan's performance on Britain's Got Talent.

 

I want to watch that show here in the US.  With that little girl on too, it should be a great competition.

Katherine


----------



## kapish (May 25, 2009)

Susan Boyle is one of the finalists now! Wow!!
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/8066512.stm


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 26, 2009)

*Round Two.*

Click here for a link that works. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (May 26, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Click here for a link that works.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



The link keeps starting and stopping for me---how about everyone else?

(It stops after every 4-5 seconds.)

Pat


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 30, 2009)

*Too Bad She Didn't Win The Top Prize.*

Click here for the results. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Karen G (May 30, 2009)

Yes, that is too bad.  I thought she would win.


----------



## Patri (May 30, 2009)

I hope she gets a contract, and can still sing for the queen. That was what she really wanted.


----------



## pjrose (May 30, 2009)

I wonder if the queen might have appreciated Susan's singing more than she might appreciate a group of hip-hop dancers?   Though of course in either case her majesty would nod, smile, and applaud graciously.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 31, 2009)

*Life After The Talent Show.*

Click here to read about what's next for Susan Boyle. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## philemer (Jun 1, 2009)

Is she really hospitalized? See http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/273430
The drama continues.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 1, 2009)

philemer said:


> Is she really hospitalized? See http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/273430
> The drama continues.



Regrettably - Yes.  The story being told by Pierce Morgan, one of the judges of the show, is that she is totally physically and mentally drained by all the publicity and associated pressure.  She has been checked into one of the top clinics in the country, as much for an escape from the pressures as anything else.  He brother says that all she really wants is to get home and spend time with her cat.


----------

